# Interesting 'java moss' pad



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I've got a pad with 'java moss' from Aquatic Kingdom yesterday, but it doesn't look like a _java moss_ I know.

It has thick and furry blades. *What is it?*

Look at the pictures:


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd say it looks like x-mas moss


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I am curious, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Twiggles said:


> I'd say it looks like x-mas moss


You are probably right, it might be _Christmas moss_. Thank you.
I'm expecting a Christmas moss arriving soon, I will compare them


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

mauve said:


> Hi,
> I am curious, how much did you pay for it?


It was $5. I think, it's a good price for this big healthy pad. 
And no waiting while it has been delivered from another side of Earth


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Might not want that metal pad in there - they might say it's one thing, but with metal in an invert tank, you never know. And considering the cost of the shrimps you're wanting to get, I'd not risk it.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

It doesn't look like java moss at all, however, a guy at the store told me that it is, perhaps, because of how they grow it - out of water, and it ends up looking like that.
I didn't believe him , and bought one today.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Might not want that metal pad in there - they might say it's one thing, but with metal in an invert tank, you never know. And considering the cost of the shrimps you're wanting to get, I'd not risk it.


You might be right. It can be dangerous. My metal mesh looks good for now, there is no signs of rust.

I saw people are covering tanks with such moss pads. Like tanks here: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5429&highlight=rack+shrimp&page=2

Amano, cheries and yellow shrimp are fine. I hope others will be fine as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

mauve said:


> It doesn't look like java moss at all, however, a guy at the store told me that it is, perhaps, because of how they grow it - out of water, and it ends up looking like that.
> I didn't believe him , and bought one today.


He told me that the were a lot of different java mosses. And I think that he mixed them with other _different aquatic mosses_ 

But this pad looks nice, doesn't it?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, it is nice, but somehow the metal mesh makes me think of a surgical "implant" for some reason 
I hope it'll grow fast and then I can attach it with a string.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to hazard a guess that it might be "peacock" moss which has more of a pelia(jelly) appearance than xmas moss.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*It's growing*

Updated pictures:


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

It looks to me like Phonex moss Fissidens sp but thats just a guess


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Def, isn't Java moss thats for sure  Could be.. Pheonix, Peacock, Xmas... hehe... 

not bad tho 

I may make a carpet with my left over Xmas moss from Menagerie.


----------

